

Thomas Jefferson used Encryption - depoll
http://lfb.org/thomas-jefferson-used-encryption/

======
PhantomGremlin
From the subject line I guessed that the article would be about the "Jefferson
disk"[1], but it's apparently not. It says that Jefferson corresponded in
code, but doesn't provide details.

Still, it's an interesting history lesson.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jefferson_disk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jefferson_disk)

